# Poll - Biggest Issues with Relocation



## CMFL (4 Dec 2012)

One of the major challenges of being a member of the Canadian Forces is the constant relocation. Sure it is exciting to explore new areas and meet new people but there is definitely stress associated with every relocation process.

So today's poll is asking you: What is the most challenging aspect of relocation.  

If the answer is not in the list, please feel free to leave a comment and let us know what makes this process so challenging.


----------



## CMFL (13 Dec 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for taking the time to share your opinion in our poll.

We decided to write a post to provide you with a few tips for finding a new home in a new city. 

Check out the link below and actually enjoy your next House Hunting Trip.


http://www.mortgageforces.ca/news-events/4-tips-help-you-find-new-home-canadian-forces-edition


----------



## Nethercore (18 Jan 2013)

Hi,

Civie gf of AF man here.  We are FINALLY getting information about our move to a new base.  Organizing my life around this has been fairly tedious given that he received information far past the time it was due.  

We were supposed to know where he was going before Christmas break.  Just sayin.

So that's my two cents...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Jan 2013)

When are you moving?


----------



## CMFL (18 Jan 2013)

Nethercore said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Civie gf of AF man here.  We are FINALLY getting information about our move to a new base.  Organizing my life around this has been fairly tedious given that he received information far past the time it was due.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you finally received your information. I can imagine how frustrating it is waiting for such an important part of your life. 

Is getting your relocation information way too late a common theme? Does anyone else have experience with this type of thing?

Best of luck with the move and please don't hesitate to message us if there is anything we can help with to make the transition easier.


----------

